# AquaWarrior



## AquaWarrior (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey guys, the one in my profile pic has... well... sadly passed on, but I got a new one, after 2 and a 1/2 yrs...:-(

newest one is Shadow, a male ct will post pics soon


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hugs..so sorry! Looking forward to pics of your new friend!


----------



## AquaWarrior (Jul 13, 2010)

Cool, thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

I had a betta named shadow and he passed a few weeks ago he was a VT and I had him for a year and i was so sad when he passed and now im trying to get and new betta. wish me good luck and i wish u the same(Aqua Warrior)


----------



## AquaWarrior (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks shadow, much appreciated =)


----------



## AquaWarrior (Jul 13, 2010)

*Yeah profile pic changed guys, this is the newbie: Shadow*

hey guys, as promised pics of shadow are posted right now, he is in the same 2 gallon bowl that AquaWarrior was in, however, I've added some Java ferns, on smoothed lava rock. Sort of honoring Aqua's legacy I guess, and thanks for your sympathy guys


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Shadow is very pretty. I'm sure he's going to like his redecorated home.


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.

Shadow is gorgeous! I'm sure AquaWarrior would be glad you have a new friend.


----------



## AquaWarrior (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks guys for everything, but, I was wondering if any of you guys had suggestions for carpeting plants, because the bowl is pretty big, and any plant care suggestions, its my first time dealing with live plants, thanks, cheers!


----------



## AquaWarrior (Jul 13, 2010)

*New pics guys!*

New pics of Shadow guys!


----------

